# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Re: Hola muy buenas!

## fuicatasio

Hola me llamo Javier Belmonte y estoy encantado de pertenecer a esta comunidad magica.Siempre me gusto la magia pero llevo un año practicando lo que para mi es un hobby.Me interesa principalmente el mentalismo ,pero no deja de fascinarme la cartomagia. Un fuerte abrazo al administrador de esta pagina y a todos sus miembros.

----------


## magapoter

Hola fuicatasio, bienvenido, yo también soy nueva por aquí :302:

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido Javier =)
Estás en tu casa

PD. Magapoter habre un hilo/tema y presentate tu también  :Wink1:

----------


## renard

Bienvenido

----------


## fuicatasio

¡Gracias a todos y a todas!

----------

